
Ilya Starinov – The godfather of modern insurgent IED warfare - monort
http://www.standingwellback.com/home/2019/5/29/ilya-starinov-the-godfather-of-modern-insurgent-ied-warfare.html
======
HeWhoLurksLate
Wow, I had no idea.

This reminds me a bit of some of the American Revolution's more guerrilla
tactics- shooting the enemy's generals directly, hiding behind more-or-less
impenetrable trees, and the like.

It's unfortunate that now we're on the receiving end of these attacks- home
soil advantage is _huge_ \- but it feels like there are better ways of dealing
with IED's than what we're curgently doing.

That was a really _interesting_ read.

~~~
orthoxerox
> but it feels like there are better ways of dealing with IED's than what
> we're curgently doing.

Filtration camps?

~~~
vageli
> > but it feels like there are better ways of dealing with IED's than what
> we're curgently doing.

> Filtration camps?

Reading briefly about the filtration camps, I couldn't find anything IED
related. Could you elaborate?

~~~
orthoxerox
I was talking about dealing with insurgency in general, to prevent insurgents
from laying IEDs.

------
devteambravo
What an interesting read as a SVBIED attack survivor.

------
vibrolax
His role in the Spanish civil war sounds like a model for the protagonist of
Hemingway's "For whom the Bell tolls".

------
keenmaster
“Bizarrely he described how he would rather work making IEDs rather than
accompany his colleagues to watch the spectacle of the bullfight ‘where
innocent animals were killed’.”

Cognitive dissonance at its finest.

~~~
ummonk
I think the key word there is "innocent".

~~~
mlevental
I agree with you in theory but let's not pretend that ieds don't have high
collateral damage and that that's not painfully obvious (so there's still
probably cognitive dissonance involved in saying something like that).

~~~
usrusr
But there is still a big difference between also blowing up lots of innocent
bystanders because $cause is deemed more important and having bloodshed done
for show and paying for the privilege of cheering it on. I find it quite
unsurprising if someone who does violence professionally isn't turned on by
violence for entertainment.

